# Show me your Black & Red GSD's



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I am curious as to what my pup will look like full grown and I know only time will tell but was wondering if anyone who has a black and red gsd could post a pic.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

My Discoe


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

What a majestic face so beautiful/ handsome thanks so much


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love black and red! This is Nikon, he is 4.5 years


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira at 18 months.










And at 12 weeks:


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

curedba said:


> I am curious as to what my pup will look like full grown and I know only time will tell but was wondering if anyone who has a black and red gsd could post a pic.




Here is my pup Argos at 8 weeks 




Here is a pic of his brother and sister from the same sire and dam a year befor he was born


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I love black and red! This is Nikon, he is 4.5 years




Just love her color what Awsome pictures thanks for showing me


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> Kira at 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the pics it always surprises me how
Much thier Colours change you have a gorgeous do there


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Technically, he is black and tan/red.


















9 weeks:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I also :wub: the Black & Reds
Ryker








Zorro


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Black and reds? 

This is Odie:


Joy:


Hannah, Hermione, and Hepzhibah are in there somewhere:


This is Dolly:


Joy and Gretta:


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

Her parents 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black and red is my favorite. 

Ollie at 8 weeks

IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie now at 8 months 

IMG_8645_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

My handsome boy by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-04-19 23:21:58) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-04-19 23:19:42) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks alot guys they are all so beautiful CarrieSue I believe Argos will look very similar to your boy however May not have as long of hair I will keep posting pics as he gets older ya Los guys these pics really helped alot


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Keep the pics coming I love those black and red dogs so majestic


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so happy that someone started this thread. My next one in the very near future will be a male black/red...they are just striking. I think it all started with Kira


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes mine looks black/red instead of black/tan?? She has lots of red in her, mostly on her legs and her face has some red in there too , but most of the time I think she is black/tan Kinda sad that I don't know what color my dog is




http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

look at my avatar.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a couple of older ones of Bear


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are some more recent pics of Argos I just took on the last hour he is now 11 weeks old and 35 pounds

I know it's spring in the rest of the world lol but I live in Alberta and we don't really get spring hahaha we only get winter and summer


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Your spring looks like our spring here in SW Ontario - covered in snow.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

By far, my favorite colors of the GSD. So beautiful :wub:

Here's my B&R, Duke:

































































I love my big guy :wub:


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

What part of SW Ontario we use to live in Thunder Bay and Windsor



elisabeth_00117 said:


> Your spring looks like our spring here in SW Ontario - covered in snow.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the pic of the IPO


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

some recent photos.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Hattifattener I love his deep rich red colouring


----------

